# Rare American Chestnut Burl



## Dario (Mar 5, 2009)

I was looking for blanks this morning to send as prize for the 3 C's contest and stumbled on this piece that I forgot I still have.

It is small and just enough to make 3 full sized pens and 2 Sierra's.  It also have a few checks and voids.













This post may become a gloat for another IAP member. :wink:


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't see a price!


----------



## Dario (Mar 5, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> I don't see a price!



LOL...it is because it is not for sale (yet).

Someone reserved (and was promised) first stab at it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 5, 2009)

2nd. dibs??????


----------



## kirkfranks (Mar 5, 2009)

Double dibbing not allowed.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, 2nd dibbs are rude...3rd dibbs is where it's at. 3rd dibbs.


----------



## sparhawk (Mar 5, 2009)

Thats some beautiful wood Dario. Somebody is gonna be mighty proud.


----------



## mrburls (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Dario, Should you have a piece of that beautiful American Chestnut Burl left I would love to buy a blank from you. 
My entire house is trimmed in chestnut back in Pa. which I am curently renting out till the housing market gets better. I also have an old family chestnut jelly cupboard in wonderful condition. 
Chestnut has some great grain and color.  

Thanks for any consideration, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Ligget (Mar 6, 2009)

That is beautiful wood Dario, will make some spectacular pens!


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 6, 2009)

Key word here is prize!  It's going to the Michigan team for our chapter meeting prizes.  Sorry you guys lucked out.


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Key word here is prize!  It's going to the Michigan team for our chapter meeting prizes.  Sorry you guys lucked out.



Sorry, you got that wrong.

I found it while looking for the prize. :wink:


----------



## VisExp (Mar 6, 2009)

Dario said:


> stumbled on this piece that I forgot I still have.



That's always fun.  Like putting on a jacket you haven't worn for a while and finding a $20 bill in one of the pockets :biggrin:


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2009)

VisExp said:


> That's always fun.  Like putting on a jacket you haven't worn for a while and finding a $20 bill in one of the pockets :biggrin:



Yep!

This got "buried" during my 2 moves and been inside the box for almost 2 years now. I sure got a pleasant surprise.  

Forgetting...one of the few "perks" of getting old.  :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 6, 2009)

Dario said:


> Yep!
> 
> This got "buried" during my 2 moves and been inside the box for almost 2 years now. I sure got a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Forgetting...one of the few "perks" of getting old.  :biggrin:


 
Getting old, Oh Pleaseeeeee.... I'll bet my daughter is older than you and she's only 39!

You probably still have a few wet spots behind your ears! :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 6, 2009)

I argue that because you were looking for Michigan prizes, and that block of wood fell into your hands during that time...well, that's fate!  That tells me you best get it to the post office ASAP before you damage your karma and lose your Mojo.


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2009)

It was mailed this morning...and I leave it up to the lucky "new owner" if he wants to gloat.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 6, 2009)

*Nobody here would do that!*

Dario, no way some one would gloat over receiving such a nice rare block of wood, that would not be nice at all and we all know that we'er nice people here.Well anyway most of us are.













:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:








It's mine....It's mine........It's mine........It's mine.........It'smine 




It's mine!


& you can't have it
​


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2009)

Roy,

I am sorry, I mistakenly claimed it shipped.  I packed it last night but forgot to bring it with me since I was not able to print the shipping label. :wink:

I am out of town now and won't be back until Sunday...so shipping will be Monday.  Sorry you'll just have to imagine a bit longer. :biggrin:

I am sure you'll like it and you might never see a similar piece for sale.


----------



## GouletPens (Mar 6, 2009)

Roy....wood like that deserves a special kit....I'm thinking PSI's Guardian!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 11, 2009)

Dario, The pony express delivered my slab today.......WOW! The pictures did not do it justice..........


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 11, 2009)

Got my package today too Dario..but I didn't open it.  I'm saving it for the chapter meeting.  Maybe Roy shares his burly chestnuts.  who knows!  sheesh.

I have a board of wormy american chestnut.  I was told that it was a rare piece of wood, and extinct?  That true?  Got it off the wall at MSU..they chucked it in the dumpster several years back.  They had an entire wall set up like wainscotting but each board was a different type of wood.


----------



## Dario (Mar 11, 2009)

Glad you liked it.

Would you show us the pen made out of it later? :tongue:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 11, 2009)

Only if you beg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink::biggrin:.





Dario said:


> Glad you liked it.
> 
> Would you show us the pen made out of it later? :tongue:


----------

